# Anyone ever driven in another area outside of your current "service area"? (ie: Dallas to Austin)



## troset1983 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello! So here's the deal, I would like to make some extra money driving in the Austin area (not specifically the area of SXSW, but around the outskirts) this week due to the high visitor traffic that will be in town this week. I have tried to reach out Lyft about this, but have yet to get a response. Do you know if it's even possible to activate driver mode in an area way outside of where you signed up to drive? Have you ever done it?

Thanks


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

troset1983 said:


> Hello! So here's the deal, I would like to make some extra money driving in the Austin area (not specifically the area of SXSW, but around the outskirts) this week due to the high visitor traffic that will be in town this week. I have tried to reach out Lyft about this, but have yet to get a response. Do you know if it's even possible to activate driver mode in an area way outside of where you signed up to drive? Have you ever done it?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, I had a trip that was about 100 miles, into another county, and I got pings when I dropped the passenger off, made another $150 in that city.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I am visiting NC this weekend, lyft isn't here but uber is, I tried to log in and it told me I can't. If you are able to drive in the area it will let you log in, lyft tells me that the system is closed if I try to login.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a funny story about this. A pax in Little Rock was given ride to LR airport. About an hour later I get a ping from the same pax, and then a text asking to pick them up at the Hotel where the shuttle is going to drop him. I did not recognize the location and had to ask. He gave me the address and I recognized it on Mockingbird in Dallas! His GPS on his phone did not update fast enough when the plane landed at Love Field. We laughed about it, he cancelled. I found that my question about whether driving in another area was permissible, this answered it.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Generally a driver can drive anywhere in the state they are approved to drive in.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Generally a driver can drive anywhere in the state they are approved to drive in.


Do you have any documentation to this? Everything that I have read indicates that since I am allowed to drive in any state with my driver's license, and since my Insurance company will cover me wherever I travel, that I can drive in any city that Uber is serving. When I go online, my GPS will connect with the Uber Server in that city of choice. I certainly would not try this while on vacation in an unfamiliar area, but I know may city in Texas almost as well as I know Little Rock and surrounding.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> Do you have any documentation to this? Everything that I have read indicates that since I am allowed to drive in any state with my driver's license, and since my Insurance company will cover me wherever I travel, that I can drive in any city that Uber is serving. When I go online, my GPS will connect with the Uber Server in that city of choice. I certainly would not try this while on vacation in an unfamiliar area, but I know may city in Texas almost as well as I know Little Rock and surrounding.


This is a Lyft forum, so I'm unsure of Uber's policy. However it wouldn't surprise me if when you logged in another state the system won't let you drive. The app will automatically log you off in CA if you cross County lines, so a state line check is most likely built-in.

Yes ur insurance does cover you for driving across lines. However since your insurance most likely will deny your claim if you where in an Uber involved accident in your home state, being covered while out of your home state is highly unlikely.

https://drivers.lyft.com/customer/p...ation-need-to-match-the-state-i'm-driving-in-


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> Do you have any documentation to this? Everything that I have read indicates that since I am allowed to drive in any state with my driver's license, and since my Insurance company will cover me wherever I travel, that I can drive in any city that Uber is serving. When I go online, my GPS will connect with the Uber Server in that city of choice. I certainly would not try this while on vacation in an unfamiliar area, but I know may city in Texas almost as well as I know Little Rock and surrounding.


You can only drive in your own state.
You also need to have a driver license for at least 1 year in that state.
(so if you move to another state you won't be able to drive for a whole year)
There are some exceptions for metro areas that are divided by the border.

No problem with picking up in your state and dropping off in another state
but you can only pick up in your state.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

documentation? FAQ?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> documentation? FAQ?


Source:
Driving and lurking on this site for 1 year.
Many have tried to drive in other states, the app will not let you log in.
It will say something like "account not approved for this market"

By the way it used to be even more limiting.
If you were a San Francisco driver you couldn't drive in Los Angeles.
But at some point they opened up the whole state, in every state.

On the bright side, there were drivers who moved to other states
and managed to get Uber to activate them immediately in the new state
but you have to ask for it and it's a case by case thing.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Uber: you can only drive in your city.
Lyft: You can drive anywhere in your state but there are exceptions. You can go here to get more details. 
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1486383


----------

